# NVIDIA to Acquire ARM



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2020)

Source - NVIDIA to Acquire Arm for $40 Billion, Creating World’s Premier Computing Company for the Age of AI

NVIDIA plans to bring AI to smaller devices using this acquisition.

This is big news. Any speculation on how will it change the industry? Will it change anything for the consumers?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2020)

Not everyone is happy apparently: Arm co-founder starts ‘Save Arm’ campaign to keep independence amid $40B Nvidia deal – TechCrunch

Reddit thread: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/it45sc

Full letter: Save Arm


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 15, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/it45sc/_/g5c58zy


 Anyways, Cant stop 'em.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Not everyone is happy apparently: Arm co-founder starts ‘Save Arm’ campaign to keep independence amid $40B Nvidia deal – TechCrunch
> 
> Reddit thread:
> 
> ...


Oh, well, I was and still am quite undecided about whether to be happy or sad, but I am quite excited.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/it45sc/_/g5c58zy
> 
> 
> Anyways, Cant stop 'em.


Well, if it gets enough attention of the government , and government buys into "the issue of national economic sovereignty" issue, well, a government can stop anything can't they?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2020)

I wonder if the deal goes through, nvidia would pressure Apple into using tegra and/or consumer GPUs in Apple computers.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 15, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, if it gets enough attention of the government , and government buys into "the issue of national economic sovereignty" issue, well, a government can stop anything can't they?



Well, My Social Sciences are not strong, But from what I know, This matter is not causing any harm to Nature, A person, A group, A race or religion. Also, Both are private firms, and government Has no role in what they buy/ sell, till it is harmful for the country.

Added, UK and US governments are different...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe you people have seen it, But here is some bread.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I wonder if the deal goes through, nvidia would pressure Apple into using tegra and/or consumer GPUs in Apple computers.





RumbaMon19 said:


> Well, My Social Sciences are not strong, But from what I know, This matter is not causing any harm to Nature, A person, A group, A race or religion. Also, Both are private firms, and government Has no role in what they buy/ sell, till it is harmful for the country.
> 
> Added, UK and US governments are different...


Well, AFAIK, if government wants it can do anything, though the question is that if that government sees this as big of the thread as the co-founder is making it out to be. I am not saying that government will stop the deal legally in the court , it can negotiate with ARM in matter of reducing the taxes or outright buying stakes in the company, again only IF this deal is seen as a threat to national economic sovereignty.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2020)

Most of that guy's concern is about UK losing one of it's biggest tech assets to the US. This is equivalent to a hypothetical scenario where Facebook acquires Jio from Reliance.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Most of that guy's concern is about UK losing one of it's biggest tech assets to the US. This is equivalent to a hypothetical scenario where Facebook acquires Jio from Reliance.


Exactly, though loosing ARM would be worst than loosing jio (as an asset) imo.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2020)

Apple : Nooo, I dont like u nvidia, wont allow your drivers into our OS.
Also Apple : Hey, we are gonna move all our macs to ARM soon.
Nvidia : Well guess what, Bubba !


----------



## Neo (Sep 19, 2020)

It's what is called a Pro gamer move


----------

